# Adobe data breach



## blues_harp28 (Jan 9, 2005)

Adobe warns 2.9 million customers of data breach after cyber-attack

http://www.theguardian.com/technology/2013/oct/03/adobe-hacking-data-breach-cyber-attack


----------

